# 2013 Altima 2.5 SL CVT



## Saiddad (Sep 25, 2012)

I love my new 2013 Altima 2.5 SL. My main selling point was the fuel economy and it has performed as advertised (38-42 highway). My only concern is the ability of the CVT to handle steep downhill grades (6-8%). I have been getting conflicting answers on how to safely navigate these grades from both my dealer and from Nissan Corp. First of all the manual states that turning the OD OFF will assist in engine breaking down steep hills, but my dealer says that this should not be used since it may damage the trans. and the eng. Dealer said that the cruise control should handle constant speed down hills. After discovering that this is not true, I had another dealer check the eng. and trans. computer setting in my car. After confirming that all of the parameters where correct, they opened a technical case with the factory. That result uncovered some more surprises. Nissan Corporate now states that neither the cruise control or OD OFF should be used on steep downhill grades do to possible eng./trans damage. Well, the only thing left to impede downhill speed runaway is the BREAKS!!!

Has anyone else experienced this scenario and any suggestions???

Saiddad


----------



## dajinn (Oct 9, 2012)

So use your brakes...?


----------



## Saiddad (Sep 25, 2012)

*Using brakes only !!!!*

Obviously you have never gone down a 6-8% grade for 2-5 miles. If the pads and disc don't overheat, you could make it down, but would be changing pads frequently. However, the point is, how to safely control speed down these hills on curves and two-way traffic. Without any other source of vehicle drag, downhill speed increases rapidly and bakes are required constantly just to hold speed.

Its like letting the car run in neutral down the hill. In almost all other cars, you simply drop out of Overdrive and use third gear to provide some engine braking. In this condition, only light periodic braking is required to control speed.

Here in Arizona, these types of hills are a norm as in many other parts of the country. I have driven down them for many years in my Concord with no problems. With this new 2013 Altima, it is a hairy white knuckle experience. Sooner or later, someone going to loose control......

Saiddad


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

First and foremost have your TCM updated, I've already had to install a new CVT in a 2013 Altima 2.5S. There was a variable the engineers had not accounted for, during my diagnosis I had 6 engineers from the US Headquarters there investigating the transmission. They developed new software and shipped me a replacement TCM to install in the customers car. After you have the TCM updated, have them adjust the CVT Engine brake to 1. Factory is 0 and you can take it to -1 -2 and off. At 1 the engine will create a greater braking force, but you will lose fuel economy as well. This should rectify your issue.


----------

